# Calling All Modern Arnis Lurkers



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Please sign in and let me know what you think and how things are going?

What would you like to see more of and less of?

I know I will get replies from the regulars, this is targeted at the lurkers, and lurking is fine. I just want some feedback on what they think. If you do not wish to reply then send me a PM or E-Mail please? Thank You!


:asian:


----------



## DAM (Feb 26, 2004)

I would like to see more technical discussion on moves and or techniques.

Thank You


----------



## JPR (Mar 1, 2004)

It would be helpful to have any / all of the following:
techniques 
development/conditioning drills (i.e. how you improve footwork)
links to resources (written or mpeg)
training routines (linking drills, flows etc.).

JPR


----------

